# Volunteers



## Klinkaroo (16 Sep 2007)

Hi, I've been in the Naval Reserves for close to a year and have finished my BMQ.

I was just wondering if it is even worth it that I go and see the corps if they need volunteers. There is are Air, Army and Sea cadets in my city so I was thinking of stopping over to each of them and see if they need a hand.

Do you think it's worth it?


----------



## kratz (16 Sep 2007)

I would talk to your own unit's Cadet Lasion Officer or contact the cadet unit itself and ask them what help they need. Rimouski should have a number of cadet units that need a range of volunteer positions that you might have time to support.


----------



## armyvern (16 Sep 2007)

Klinkaroo said:
			
		

> Hi, I've been in the Naval Reserves for close to a year and have finished my BMQ.
> 
> I was just wondering if it is even worth it that I go and see the corps if they need volunteers. There is are Air, Army and Sea cadets in my city so I was thinking of stopping over to each of them and see if they need a hand.
> 
> Do you think it's worth it?



Investing in the youth of one's community is always worth it.


----------



## Klinkaroo (16 Sep 2007)

I'd love to volunteer for them, just scared they will turn me away for lack of qualification...

I was thinking of going to see the sea cadets first...

I have all my boating and VHF qualifications and I am a member of the NAVY reserves...

and just hanging out with the cadets I noticed that when they see example someone from the reserves or reg force in example my NCDs well they often come up to us and ask us questions witch boost recruiting


----------



## kratz (16 Sep 2007)

Interview with the local sea cadet unit. If they accept your services, conduct yourself with the high quality skills that you have already learned and enjoy learning from your experience of volunteering with the cadets. The rest of your worries will work themselves out when you offer your best efforts.


----------



## Klinkaroo (16 Sep 2007)

Another quick question, if I go out example on the sailing weekend with the cadets and they put me on the zodiac to conduct safety and stuff do you think I would be aloud to wear my NCDs (I know I have to ask for permission through my COC) but would the cadets accept this or because I would be a "Civilian Instructor" they will tell me to wear civies?


----------



## rwgill (17 Sep 2007)

Klinkaroo said:
			
		

> Another quick question, if I go out example on the sailing weekend with the cadets and they put me on the zodiac to conduct safety and stuff do you think I would be aloud to wear my NCDs (I know I have to ask for permission through my COC) but would the cadets accept this or because I would be a "Civilian Instructor" they will tell me to wear civies?



Before volunteering, members of the RegF and Res should ask permission from his/her CO and the permission of the Cadet Unit CO.  Once that is accomplished, then yes, you wear the dress of the day.  In most cases it would be strongly encouraged.  You would not be a civilian instructor, but a volunteer.   I have yet to meet a member who has been refused permission to assist cadets...............unless that person had a serious social defect.

I cannot find the exact references just yet, but all volunteers MUST obtain CRC and VSS certificates.  At one time, this was a prerequisite for civilians only, but now applies to everyone................including the CIC.


----------



## Neill McKay (18 Sep 2007)

Klinkaroo said:
			
		

> I'd love to volunteer for them, just scared they will turn me away for lack of qualification...



That's very unlikely.  Your experience with the NAVRES will outweigh any lack of cadet-specific training you may have.

I encourage anyone in the P. Res or Reg. Force who is interested to spend some time with a cadet unit.  In my experience such pers are a terrific asset to the unit.


----------



## iomalley (18 Sep 2007)

I've just wrapped up 4 years with a local cadet corps, while being a Reserve member with 4RCR.  I was termed a volunteer with the cadet unit and not being paid.  I required filling out the same paperwork as I did with CFRC to become a reserve member.  You need a letter from your Reserve CO.  I used my Coy OC and that was good enough.

Aside from the politics and the overabundance of over-bearing parents in the CIC, working with cadets is worth it.  The standards of instruction are the same, and I learned alot that helped me on the Reserve side. (like writing a memo in proper CF format)


----------



## mysteriousmind (18 Sep 2007)

Well from being a former CIC, I can tell this:  We do often need volunteer to help out. the burden of work in a cadet unit is big for the ressource we have access. 

Ill put in a small but; My former CO, always preferred a reservist that has a couple of year of experience. So the best thing, is to 1- Ask permission to your COC and go and see the Unit around Rimouski to see what are their needs, and if they are open to someone who just started.


----------



## navymich (18 Sep 2007)

rwgill said:
			
		

> I cannot find the exact references just yet, but all volunteers MUST obtain CRC and VSS certificates.  At one time, this was a prerequisite for civilians only, but now applies to everyone................including the CIC.



What are these certificates?  

One other thing that you will require working with children is a Criminal Record Check.  This is done through your local police (I asked the MPs here on base and they said that they don't do them), and you will be told by wherever you are helping out at that you require it.   They may reimburse you for it, but that is dependent on the unit.


----------



## Roy Harding (18 Sep 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> What are these certificates?
> 
> One other thing that you will require working with children is a _*Criminal Record Check.*_  ...



VSS - Vulnerability Sector Screening
CRC - (see your quote above)   

You can get more info here:  http://www.armycadetleague.ca/Templates/pdf/RefManual/English/pol_10_1A.pdf

I believe the Air Cadets and Sea Cadets (and Navy League Cadets) have similar documents on their respective sites.


Roy


----------



## navymich (18 Sep 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> CRC - (see your quote above)



DOH!  Thanks Roy.  I had CPIC on my head as that is what it is sometimes called too, and the other just wasn't linking in.  That's what I get for reading and posting quickly on breaks!  :-\


----------



## Neill McKay (18 Sep 2007)

iomalley said:
			
		

> the overabundance of over-bearing parents in the CIC



One problem I'm glad never to have had.  Parents in the sponsoring committee are a much more common occurrence, but will present few problems if they and the unit's CO are all checked out on what the sponsor's role and responsibilities are.


----------



## iomalley (24 Sep 2007)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> One problem I'm glad never to have had.  Parents in the sponsoring committee are a much more common occurrence, but will present few problems if they and the unit's CO are all checked out on what the sponsor's role and responsibilities are.



The unit I was with, had CO/DCO husband and wife combo, <<shudder>> two CIs with sons in the unit, the TrgO/Level instructor husband and wife combo, an Instructor who was sister of the cadet chief WO, in fact I was the only member of the training staff with no ties to the cadets on the floor.  Don't get me started on the power-struggles in the parent sponsor committee...


----------



## Klinkaroo (1 Oct 2007)

iomalley said:
			
		

> The unit I was with, had CO/DCO husband and wife combo, <<shudder>> two CIs with sons in the unit, the TrgO/Level instructor husband and wife combo, an Instructor who was sister of the cadet chief WO, in fact I was the only member of the training staff with no ties to the cadets on the floor.  Don't get me started on the power-struggles in the parent sponsor committee...


 
I here you there... You should have seen the favoritism that some people got in the cadets because there parents we're in the committee or they we're friends with officiers... It was disgraceful and it is the reason I left my cadet corp. I would like to go back and volunteer for them but on the side keep them on the straight track and keep the stuff that makes it all suck for the rest.

The cadet corp used to be at about 45 people and it is now down to about 25. A bunch of us POs and stuff all left at the same time because we were tired of always seeing the same gang of people getting there promotions or the better jobs while at the unit. When we would get posted to the summer camps for some reason our chief was a security PO2 and most or our PO1s and some PO2s from the unit we're either PO1s and the camp and some chiefs... Just doesn't make any sense...


----------



## Neill McKay (2 Oct 2007)

Klinkaroo said:
			
		

> I here you there... You should have seen the favoritism that some people got in the cadets because there parents we're in the committee or they we're friends with officiers... It was disgraceful and it is the reason I left my cadet corp. I would like to go back and volunteer for them but on the side keep them on the straight track and keep the stuff that makes it all suck for the rest.
> 
> The cadet corp used to be at about 45 people and it is now down to about 25. A bunch of us POs and stuff all left at the same time because we were tired of always seeing the same gang of people getting there promotions or the better jobs while at the unit.



From the cadet's perspective I'm sure that favouritism appears to be rampant, but from a staff perspective there isn't nearly as much as you think.  My experience has been that the staff are absolutely scrupulous when it comes to deciding on awards, promotions, and appointments involving the children of League members and officers.  In fact, I've known some officers to say that it's actually worse to have a parent involved in the unit because you're under that much more of a microscope -- you could be passed over for an award because of concern that there would be the appearance of favouritism.

No doubt there are units where a certain amount of favouritism exists, but usually when a group of cadets are getting all the goodies it's because they're the ones who deserve them.  Things look very different indeed once you cross the cadet/staff line.



> When we would get posted to the summer camps for some reason our chief was a security PO2 and most or our PO1s and some PO2s from the unit we're either PO1s and the camp and some chiefs... Just doesn't make any sense...



Decisions to do with staffing summer training centres are made in regional headquarters, well away from any influence from local League branches.


----------



## rwgill (2 Oct 2007)

+1 Neill


----------

